# Is it time for alfalfa futures contracts?



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

What's your thoughts?

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/alfalfa-futures-contracts-beginning-the-conversation


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope! Having worked in the futures industry, it's really only designed for the big producers, bug buyers and sellers. Little guy won't benefit.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

No. We don't need anyone else sucking money away from growers and buyers. We already have enough leaches in the form of hay brokers.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Just sounds like more fingers in the pie, and that pie is small enough all ready.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer that the market be dictated by the people to whom are involved first hand.....the buyers, sellers, and the growers.

Traders fit in the same trash bag as insurors, lawyers, and bankers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

There was rumble of putting alfalfa on the CME maybe 20 years ago. Glad it didn't get any further or we'd all be screwed! Too much variability in hay to have a market like that.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

That's the last thing I want. It was one of the main reasons I went to almost all hay.

Troy


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

HELL NO !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Absolutely not. How would you ever grade the quality? Quality is a moving target based on supply and demand.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

No thanks. I prefer the laws of supply and demand naturally working without the manipulation of traders, funds, and usda reports!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Jay in WA said:


> Absolutely not. How would you ever grade the quality? Quality is a moving target based on supply and demand.


Even forage tests can differ by quite a few points depending on the lab doing the test. Much harder then grain. Plus price should change depending on storage.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I can get a wide range in test numbers just by using different labs. Of course the buyers also know this so you can guess what lab they want.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe one of the reasons I turn a profit year in and year out on hay is the fact its strictly between me and the buyer, unlike with commodities.


----------

